# Possible to learn park without lessons?



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum. 

SMH, number one who cares what other people think about you on the hill, if your having fun that's what matters. As far as slowing people down, EVERYONE has bailed on a jump multiple times it just happens, as long as you don't take forever to get out of the way afterwards. I've never had an instructor in 14 years so I wouldn't say you need one but maybe that would help build your confidence to start trying some stuff in the park. If you want to compete though you need to start practicing and be ready to take a beating, regardless of which event. Honestly though you've only been riding for 2 YEARS, it takes time to work your way up in skill level. As far as your board length goes I think you should stick around there especially if you want to focus on jumps because it will be more stable for landings but if your really light then you might want to go to a slightly shorter board.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I'm not sure how big your goals/dreams are, but I'll give you a quick reality check as far as competitive snowboarding goes. If you push yourself and work hard I think you would have no problem competing on a small-scale, but if you're having fantasies about going semi-pro don't get your hopes up. There are tons of kids out there who absolutely kill it doing freestyle who are as young as 8, so at your age and skill level it's just very hard to accomplish this. My biggest recomendation to people is to go snowboarding to have fun, and if improving your freestyles skills is fun, go for it. If it's not - who cares. There are lot's of us on this forum who are great freeriders and just aren't interested in park; and vice-versa.

If you do want to push yourself, I'd suggest trying to find a buddy or buddies to ride with who are better then you. Not only do you get to observe what their doing, but the peer-pressure really helps to make you push yourself and commit to stuff you might be scared of. The park scene is always intimidating from the outside, but I think if you go out and just ask if you can watch or ride with people - or even just ask for some advice it will break some of the ice and make the situation more comfortable. You have a big advantage being a girl too - guys are much more willing to help out a damsel in distress then some other random dude.

With learning anything new in snowboarding, the biggest thing you can do is to mentally commit yourself. Last minute bailing is what almost always ends in physical injury and injury to your confidence. If you amp yourself up and just go through with it - no matter previous experience, you always pleasantly surprise yourself.


----------



## srdeo (Jan 29, 2012)

You dont need an instructor, but it would not be a bad idea. Like oefdevilvet said it would help with confidence more than anything. Just go at it alone first to see what you think you need to work on. Just make sure you take safety as your 1st priority. Start with small features or jumps and pick a day when the snow is soft. Try to wear some protective gear. At minimum helmet wrist guard. maybe knee pads. wrist guard and knee pads are pretty common so you can borrow them if you don't have them. Try to go with some of your friends so they can give you some tips and watch over you.

If you are too scared to start going to park you can start with ground tricks. Like buttering, pretzel or little 180s or simply riding switch.

And your gear should be ok unless you have really stiff big mountain board.
Since you prob have beginner board, it should be flexible enough.

And 14 is not too late to compete if that is what you want to do. 

And don't worry about judgemental people at the park. Its prob mostly in your head. They are just waiting for their turn. They have to look at you to make sure you are out of their way before they go. If they are really A-holes, take even more time to piss them off. 

Join the weekend club. at minimum you will meet someone you can ride with. It's more fun to ride with friends and they may be able to teach you thing or two


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

you certainly dont need a park coach but it also doesnt hurt if this is something you want to be serious about. i basically taught my self everything i know but i had a lot of help from friends who are coaches and stuff like that. i didnt get serious about competing until i was about 20 and im 23 now so 14 is def not to late to start.

as for the board thing it all depends on your weight and riding style.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

srdeo said:


> If they are really A-holes, take even more time to piss them off.


Yeah, it's important to remember that they don't own the shit any more than you do.

BTW, have you considered buying some armour? Helps with the self-confidence, believe me.


----------



## 566487 (Jan 3, 2012)

you don't NEED an instructer but it wouldn't hurt as long as the instructer was knowledgable. 

as far as worrying about others in the park...i know at that age everyone is self conscious but theres really nothing to be scared of. as long as you do your best to get out of the way when you bail or fall then you'll be fine. i doubt anyone will give you a hard time especially being a girl and anyone who does bother you isn't worth listening to. there are tons of idiots who think they're cool that hang out in the park who are always much worse than an single individual who's just trying to get better. as long as your being respectful and following the park etiquette, no one will probably notice you.

remember to start small and move on to larger features once you get comfortable. 


as far as competing, you probably wont ever be winning gold at X-games but that doesn't mean you cant compete on a smaller scale. your only 14 so your still really young. i wouldnt stress it though. just compete with yourself every day to try and get better and have fun!


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

jojoinabox said:


> Hi there
> 
> ..I'm new to this forum so I apologize if I messed up/posted where this shouldn't be. I have a few questions...if you could take some time to read them that would be great.
> 
> ...


my responses, check em. 

10charjustbecause


----------



## SnowMotion (Oct 8, 2010)

You don't need a coach to learn but it can help things to come along faster and safer. Also a coach will motivate and push you while keeping you on the safest progression. That being said if you cant afford it then take it easy, don't care about other riders in the park and if you have problems record it and ask us.


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Yeah I never took park lessons. I spent a lot of time in the park in my early teens, just screwing around. As long as you have the park etiquette who cares if you bail. If you don't bail once in a while you're not trying hard enough!  So just get in there and try it out. Watch what other people do as far as etiquette. Generally if it's busy you'll have to line up for features and you should say "dropping" as you're heading for the feature.

If you can find a park with small features, start there and get really comfy on those before moving up.

I wouldn't be so discouraged as far as competing goes. I snowboarded for fun until my high school got a ski/snowboard team, then I competed in a few carving races at the provincial level. Got 6th out of over 100 competitors and I was wearing my baggy shit and long toque while some of these guys were wearing skin tight sperm suits. lol

If there are fun competitions near you that'd be great to get into.

It's sort of like auto racing. People will be quick to say that if you weren't racing go carts while you were still in the womb, you'll never make it into Formula 1, but you can still have a blast at local races, rally's etc.

One of my local mountains has a big mountain challenge, where it's sort of like a scavenger hunt/race. You have to map out your route to be able to catch all the flags with the smallest number of trips up the lift, and obviously speed counts on the runs. People of all ages get into that.

If you're REALLY serious about competition I'd get a coach/trainer NOW, get on the trampoline, airbags, etc. and you could get into it. Amateur sports are pretty expensive until you're really good though.

Have fun!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

oefdevilvet said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> SMH, number one who cares what other people think about you on the hill, if your having fun that's what matters.


But it is hard to have fun while trying to progress, if the vibe at your local hill blows. There are some assholes at a few of our spots, I fucking hate riding there some nights. Interestingly enough, the "progression" park seems to have the highest asshole ratio. The bigger parks are usually less crowded and people don't really care what you're doing as long as you get out of the way like oefdevilvet says.

It's going to take time. Best bet would be to try and make some new friends - not to discount your current riding buddy, but if you have someone to ride with _in_ the park, you can push each other, feed off each other, help each other out, trial & error, get stoked together... just makes everything so much more fun and you learn faster, too.


----------



## oefdevilvet (Feb 4, 2011)

david_z said:


> But it is hard to have fun while trying to progress, if the vibe at your local hill blows. There are some assholes at a few of our spots, I fucking hate riding there some nights. Interestingly enough, the "progression" park seems to have the highest asshole ratio. The bigger parks are usually less crowded and people don't really care what you're doing as long as you get out of the way like oefdevilvet says.
> 
> It's going to take time. Best bet would be to try and make some new friends - not to discount your current riding buddy, but if you have someone to ride with _in_ the park, you can push each other, feed off each other, help each other out, trial & error, get stoked together... just makes everything so much more fun and you learn faster, too.


Listen to Dave he's a smart fuck, and he's dead right, I've noticed the same things at my "home hill". I will say this though, use the shit talking as motivation. If they want to yap, push yourself till the bashers have no room to chop jaws. I'm a freerider with a little bit of freestyle mixed in, but I spent 3 years where all I did was work in parks(I've thought about working on it again though for kicks, I'm a sucker for a huge tweaked out method over a 7 or a cork any day however) the biggest thing is that first big kicker though. It always looks huge and intimidating, but you just need to hit it full force and not be scared about getting hurt or what people will think. You'll take a beating at first, but once you get the air awareness and find your balance on the jib lines, you'll start to think "huh, I wonder if I can pull that" and you'll be hitting the 50 footers and box-zilla's in no time. After that it's not so much "can I hit it and land it" as it is "do I have the balls to try it". But it takes time to progress up to that, make sure you focus getting the basics down: ollies, spins, landings, boxes, rails, grabs.


----------



## readimag (Aug 10, 2011)

^ I agree, with snowolf at some point you cant see what you are doing wrong and need someone to help progress. I started learning park back in 2000 and still take lessons when I go to a big park like keystone or breck. Also people are always going to pick on people cause it makes them feel better, just get some tunes going and dont listen the best you can. Most mtns also have a park progression lesson plan you can buy for the year or sign up for. Look at next year seeing if they have a something kind of like that or talk to the ski/ride school manager and work something out. Best of luck with what ever you do decide to do.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Go for it, being a dad I was real self conscious about starting park. I never got hassled and I was able to be-friend some people to ride with and help me out a bit.
I am athletic but I would not have known all the finer points of knowing what to do in the park without some instruction being as I never grew up or even tried snowboarding till 3 years ago.
Instruction can help get you into the right positions first possibly eliminating some not all of the "hard-knocks" kind of learning.

I think that a few early lessons to get the fundamentals and you would progress very fast and continue on your own till you feel a coach may again be necessary.

Good luck and you'll have a blast I know I am and I"m WAY older than you and still learning.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

I only started snowboarding 2 years ago and because of working my ass off and having a buddy to push me past my fear I am now throwing down Rodeo 540's, frontflips off of anything i can, 270 on/270 off of rails, and any other basic tricks. I never had coaches until i went to a 2 day camp this year and i wish i would have had a coach earlier because they help tremendously. Learning by yourself works but you definitely need a lot of athletic ability and a great work ethic and most importantly to have fun. Also expect to get hurt a little bit as there is risk to anything you do but learn to fall correctly and most importantly wear a helmet.

Listen to what everyone says on here because i guarantee it will make you a good rider in a year or two all depending how hard you work and how many days you get in.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

why would you not get lessons...assuming you can find a good instructor/coach?


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Excellent question. If money (or lack thereof) is a huge factor then the whole discussion is moot. _I'm_ intending to take several different kinds of lessons, including park, next season. Would have done so this season, if we'd had one.

Yah, I know, it's great now, but March is a bit late for it.


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

Wow.. Totally wasn't expecting so many great answers. I can't thank you guys enough, seriously.  I'm taking in all your suggestions/help, and I'm reading your answers over and over again haha. Thank you thank you thank you for taking the time to write such informative + great answers! (I know I sound super cheesy haha) 
I'm going to go an kill myself in the park tomorrow and hopefully learn something, thank you all for the motivation. :laugh:

Oh and no, money isn't an issue haha it's just my mom doesn't think that an instructor is necessary unless I really get serious. 

Again, a big big thanks to everyone 

PS If one day if I get anywhere big in snowboarding I'll be sure to tell you guys first haha :laugh: (jkjk no chance)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jojoinabox said:


> I'm going to go an kill myself in the park tomorrow and hopefully learn something, thank you all for the motivation. :laugh:


I went boarding today and thought about this thread.  Psyched myself up for some off-piste jumps and just went for them, got more hang time than usual, then I started trying backside 180s!!! Better late than never eh? I landed the first couple and then I went back to doing my backside 90s lol

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

^haha thats pretty sick. I've got my backside 90's down too. or maybe backside 45s idk which one 

& thanks!


----------



## uh oh a virus 2 (Sep 1, 2011)

Sure you can. I'm 14 and I only get to ride on the weekends, so I just make it count. When it comes to snowboarding it's more about not being afraid. Once you can 360, with a little bit more pop and lean you can 720. I want to start competing as well, but it just takes time. I have been riding pretty much strictly park for 3 seasons now and I still don't think I am good enough to win/ get sponsored. Riding with friends can help/hurt you though. I'm not sure how your friends will push you, but for me and my friends we just bitch the hell out of the person until they try something crazy :laugh: It works though, thats how I landed some crazy spins and flips off kickers. Thats also how I did a blocked-off glade run and got stuck for 2 hours  Just slowly progress your self each day and in no-time you will be doing crazy good tricks. Just don't be scared and you can do any trick! As for your board size, I couldn't tell you. I feel a lot more comfortable riding a slightly longer and stiffer board. You get more stability and control in my opinion. People always say that the smaller and flexier the board, the better for park, but I completely disagree. I had a 142cm Swindle and that thing was a noodle. I had little to no control on the snow and ice, and it just didn't feel that solid on rails. That was my board last season. This season, because I desperately needed it, I got the Capita Ultrafear Fk. That board is a 152cm and 5-6 flex rating. I wish I could have truly experienced it, but this "season" sucked ass. I can tell that I felt an immediate difference though. From riding to doing tricks everything was waaaay easier and more comfortable. I recommend a slightly stiffer and longer board for everything in general, but it's all preference.


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

mhm thanks, but it isn't that easy to get "friends" to come snowboarding with me when all my friends are either barely skiing much less riding or say that I'm weird because I snowboard. Going to an all girls school sucks, let's just put it to that. Anyways, I think I'll try park with my all mountain board as well as my freestyle..and then I'll see which one's more comfortable  Pretty sure it won't make that much of a difference until I actually progress away from the noob level..haha thanks again though!


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

jojoinabox said:


> it's just my mom doesn't think that an instructor is necessary unless I really get serious.


An instructor isn't necessary unless you _want to get_ really serious.

What I'd do is try to talk the moms in to doing like a test run: let me take 1 or 2 lessons and then let's sit down and see how well it worked for you; are you learning new stuff quickly, are you feeling more confident, are you able (after the lessons) to start developing new skill independently on your own time, etc.? If you answer yes to these questions, then the instruction is really paying off. If not, see what you can work out on your own after and see how that goes.

OTOH, if after a few lessons you're not making super rad progress, maybe you need to reconsider. Not trying to rain on your parade, just saying that if you're not seeing instant results, take a time out and work on stuff on your own (after the lessons) and see if you can put all the pieces together and make more improvements that way. 

Either way you're not really asking mom to commit to a really big investment off the bat, but your'e leaving the door open to _more_ lessons if you can show they're working for you.


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Hey Im 27 and this was my second year in Park. I fell all the time and most of the time was sharing a hill with people half my age. You fall a whole bunch but its worth it to know you pulled the trick you were trying off. As for as the coaching goes, its just like any sport. If you have athletic ability then your going to progress either way but if you dont then coaching we speed the process along a lot faster. Also if you dont have the cash for a teacher then you have to go threw the school of hard knocks like I had too. It hurts but its worth it.


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

david_z said:


> An instructor isn't necessary unless you _want to get_ really serious.
> 
> What I'd do is try to talk the moms in to doing like a test run: let me take 1 or 2 lessons and then let's sit down and see how well it worked for you; are you learning new stuff quickly, are you feeling more confident, are you able (after the lessons) to start developing new skill independently on your own time, etc.? If you answer yes to these questions, then the instruction is really paying off. If not, see what you can work out on your own after and see how that goes.
> 
> ...


Yup I think I'll do just that, my mom's pretty chill actually about it too  Either way I'll be snowboarding, whether I suck or not. And that pretty much makes me happy nonetheless. Thanks for the help!


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

jojoinabox said:


> ^haha thats pretty sick. I've got my backside 90's down too. or maybe backside 45s idk which one
> 
> & thanks!


Yup the first couple times I got my board around no problem, then I kept getting spooked and basically just jumped up and landed doing a toe side slide. :cheeky4:

If you can find a spot to jump and land in powder you'll be a lot more brave, I know the typical parks wig me out now. Did most of my park riding when I was your age, I could wipe out and get back up and do it again. Jammed my finger putting my hand down while carving today and it's swollen up and looks like a cucumber next to my other fingers now. Yeah. I hurt myself carving... :dunno:


----------



## Karasene (Oct 20, 2010)

If you think you got it, you got it. 
If you think you don't, you don't.
Pay attention to your gut and don't psych yourself out.
That's your park lesson for today.
Go get some.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

jojoinabox said:


> mhm thanks, but it isn't that easy to get "friends" to come snowboarding with me when all my friends are either barely skiing much less riding or say that I'm weird because I snowboard. Going to an all girls school sucks, let's just put it to that. Anyways, I think I'll try park with my all mountain board as well as my freestyle..and then I'll see which one's more comfortable  Pretty sure it won't make that much of a difference until I actually progress away from the noob level..haha thanks again though!


I'll assume that you are not a tranny, halfway cute and have a personality...so the deal is, have a go for it attitude, be tough and keep up with the boys. If you can pull that off, the guys will let you hang; they will be helpful and encouraging. My daughter rode mostly with boys and no girl could keep up. She switched pretty much to skiing about 3 years ago and now she only has a couple of girlfriends that can keep up with her. But she has tons of guys that she rips with and she is getting great experience...probably better than a person could buy.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

jojoinabox said:


> Oh and no, money isn't an issue haha it's just my mom doesn't think that an instructor is necessary unless I really get serious.


Nnngnggggg, I think your mother kind of has it backwards. No blame to her though, she probably has no idea exactly what you're talking about. You should take a lesson first, both to see if you like it/have talent and to get the basics nailed so you don't kill yourself.



jojoinabox said:


> mhm thanks, but it isn't that easy to get "friends" to come snowboarding with me when all my friends are either barely skiing much less riding or say that I'm weird because I snowboard.


Fuck'em. Don't be a clone. Do what you like.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

jdmccright said:


> Hey Im 27 and this was my second year in Park. I fell all the time and most of the time was sharing a hill with people half my age.


Yeah, but only the most obnoxious of twerps will lip you off. Although being called "sir" or "mister" can get a bit grating.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Donutz said:


> Yeah, but only the most obnoxious of twerps will lip you off. Although being called "sir" or "mister" can get a bit grating.


Naa shows respect and that the kid was raised correctly. I'm good with that....better then, "hey old dude off the box"


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

wrathfuldeity said:


> I'll assume that you are not a tranny, halfway cute and have a personality...so the deal is, have a go for it attitude, be tough and keep up with the boys. If you can pull that off, the guys will let you hang; they will be helpful and encouraging. My daughter rode mostly with boys and no girl could keep up. She switched pretty much to skiing about 3 years ago and now she only has a couple of girlfriends that can keep up with her. But she has tons of guys that she rips with and she is getting great experience...probably better than a person could buy.


Nope, not a tranny, sorry to disappoint..  I'll try my best haha 



Donutz said:


> Nnngnggggg, I think your mother kind of has it backwards. No blame to her though, she probably has no idea exactly what you're talking about. You should take a lesson first, both to see if you like it/have talent and to get the basics nailed so you don't kill yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck'em. Don't be a clone. Do what you like.


You're right, my mom doesn't really know anything about snowboarding, but she's really chill with anything as long as it doesn't cut into my grades etc. Since you're from van city, would you happen to be familiar with NSST? I was wondering if I should join one of their programs haha  Sorry to be so bothersome


----------



## jdmccright (Apr 8, 2011)

Donutz said:


> Yeah, but only the most obnoxious of twerps will lip you off. Although being called "sir" or "mister" can get a bit grating.


LOL at my age I could care less but when I turn 40 I'm going to be like piss off kid. Then again when I'm 40 I want be riding park.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

jdmccright said:


> LOL at my age I could care less but when I turn 40 I'm going to be like piss off kid. Then again when I'm 40 I want be riding park.


40's no reason to stop. Just be more cautious. Plus armour really helps.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

jojoinabox said:


> Since you're from van city, would you happen to be familiar with NSST?


No idea, sorry.


----------



## Intheshit (Jan 8, 2012)

hey dude. Most of the riding I do in my lifetime is solo. I spend a lot of time just feeling the hill and getting into my own little zone. I listen to the birds and whatnot before hitting most jumps. Sometimes I just sit there and ponder a hit for 30 minutes before deciding its the right time to go big. Honestly, everything you know before it happens so just take your time.

I did not have many friends to ride with growing up and I guess i did not really want any. There are a few groups of people I wont ever forget though. They must have been 18-25 i was about 14 or so and honestly I would just follow them around. They would be hitting these wicked jumps and I guess I really looked up to them or thought they were cool. I would just hang 10 or 15 feet back, watch how they did it and comfortably try it after they were done.

One day I had been hitting the jump all day and was feeling really confident and decided to bomb it from the top of the hill. Guess I figured i should do something stupid like that after they had left. Well with the big guys out of the scene some skiier thought it was wise to stop on the top of the lip and watch his kid or something. Anyway, i swerved off the side of the lip cleared the landing by quite a bit and landed flat on my back.

couldn't breathe and had to sleep on a wooden board for a week but hey, that was still one of the best days i ever had riding.

you don't *need* an instructor. It always helps if good people are around showing you what is right from wrong though. There were other groups of riders who I used as demonstrators without their knowledge as well. Sorta felt like one of the group myself lol...

for more advanced stuff I learned tons from snowboard videos, but at that point I was an instructor myself and there was pressure to learn and land new tricks to keep up. Definitely borrowed skill points here and there. 

i guess what i am trying to say is having an instructor can speed things up, but it can also slow things down and damage your confidence.

I even had skiiers teach me to snowboard, just by the fact that they were laughing at my hesitation to hit bigger stuff. 

pay attention to size and weight of your fellow riders, and giver.


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

^ thanks so much for the tips  I think I'm a bit more confident to go ride solo now 

PS I've watched ..like more than 70% of all the snowboarding videos there are on the internet...I'm totally obsessed. I think I just gotta try out the tricks that I watch everyday on video..
When you were 14 you were probably way better than me though...I have the ability to bail pretty hard on flat ground


----------



## Intheshit (Jan 8, 2012)

I was nothing special. And i don't mean instructional online videos. Those are confusing to me. But when I saw the way some guys were winding up they're bodies to do some like 360 or 540 boardslide 360 out it clicked in my head how I should have been conceptualizing my 360.

So the slow motion high quality camera on forum team riders actually taught me how to land my first 3  I remember once I saw the way his arms and knees were pointing that he was super spring loaded and that was all I was missing from my own much smaller spin.


----------



## IndraRipper (May 22, 2012)

lol guys just found this thread!
I love it, I'm 14 and really never thought about competition I ride for me because I love it can do front and back 3s solidly and have done a couple of 5s decent in the park, jib a bit too wanna get better at that.
My dad just go into park riding this year he can do back 1,s off side hits lol and grabs in the park.
He is 47 this month, learned to ride at 39.
My GF and her dad want to learn to snowboard too.
I doubt I will ever compete as I don't really want to.
But if you want to compete just try your bet to progress and ride with people who challenge you.
I ride with my family (extended family sometimes) we all board.
But sometimes in whistler we meet up with these other guys from London, they are really cool.
Next time you are in whistler check out 'ride tribe' go for level 5/6.
I would offer to ride with you but I am pretty sure you don't live close to me lol
Indra


----------



## jojoinabox (Mar 20, 2012)

^

LOL you are hella good at reviving old threads...
nonetheless, thanks for your input. That's pretty cool you're the same age as me...but way better at riding than me haha. I'm super jelly, I wish my family snowboarded.

Yeah I've thought about signing up for some tribe sessions, I usually just freeload off of the free seshes they have after high school races. 
&thanks for the offer :laugh: yup we are no where near close


----------

